
Who Wants a Quad-Core 4.2GHz, 64GB, 5TB SSD RAID 10 … Laptop? - munkiepus
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/05/eurcom_sky_x9w/
======
Dylan16807
>Eurocom says the machine has a battery, which is a bit of a disappointment
because it had previously labelled the portable power source an
“uninterruptible power supply”.

The difference being?

Is there a point in using RAID 1 on solid state drives inside a single
machine? There's no mechanical failure to worry about and I wouldn't trust it
to prevent any other kind of simultaneous failure.

~~~
i336_
>>Eurocom says the machine has a battery, which is a bit of a disappointment
because it had previously labelled the portable power source an
“uninterruptible power supply”.

> The difference being?

Once I'd taken in the specs I noticed where the corner they shoved the tiny
battery, and laughed.

It probably manages 45 minutes on a full charge. _Maybe_ a bit over an hour.
I'd be very surprised if it managed any more than that. Mobile chipsets are
designed to be aggressively obsessive with power consumption, whereas it
appears this behemoth crams a full socketed i7 that most definitely does not
have any such power-saving tendencies.

> Is there a point in using RAID 1 on solid state drives inside a single
> machine? There's no mechanical failure to worry about and I wouldn't trust
> it to prevent any other kind of simultaneous failure.

I'm honestly not sure. If anything it probably wrecks the wear leveling in the
chips. It's probably a marketing move to make it feel like a "fast" laptop - I
would hope most smart users would probably nuke the RAID and use Storage
Spaces, ZFS or LVM instead.

------
krisroadruck
get it down under 3lbs, and give it at least 9 hours of battery life, touch
screen, precision trackpad and a 13in form factor and I'd gladly pay $5K for
such a machine. Sadly we aren't there yet.

~~~
Dylan16807
You want a 13 inch 4k screen?

~~~
munkiepus
of course you do, you can sit really close to it and pretend you're at the
imax :)

